# .:. UNA MIRADA AL SUR .:. : :::::::::C H I L E ::::::::



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

Hola Clau, viendo tus fotos me di cuenta que anduviste a unos pocos metros de mi casa, y se me hace entretenido ver las imágenes, porque conozco demasiado bien todos esos sectores. ¿Te quedaste en el Crowne Plaza?, si es así estabas bien ubicada para ver la cagada que quedó con el Transantiago.

La iglesia que preguntas se llama "Gratitud Nacional" y le pretenece al colegio Salesiano que está justo al lado, y la avenida donde se encuentra en la esquina con la Alameda se llama Ricardo Cumming, una avenida llena de restaurantes.


*ClauDia* said:


> Esta iglesia me parecio bravaza si algun chileno me da el nombre...


Muy buen hilo, me gustó mucho que además lo hayas pasado bien. Si un día vuelves me envías un PM y con gusto sería un buen guía turístico.

Saludos.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Hola Javier! no no me quede en el crowne plaza un señor q tb iba en el tour se hospedo ahi pero para la proxima lo tomare en cuenta jaja.

Lo del transantiago lo veia dia y noche ya sea en la calle o x tv me parecio un poco exagerado como lo plazmaban los noticieros. 

Oie si cuando vuelva a santiago t voy a manda un pm capaz y en invierno me doy una vuelta en todo caso mas seguro seria en verano del 2008.


----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

...Asumare, tan bien bravas tus fotos, se ve que tienes buen ojo pa las fotos y como muchos dicen creo que Santiago es muy chevere pero no impresiona mucha porque es como toda ciudad grande, en cambio Valparaiso y Vina del Mar son ciudades muy hermosas con arquitectura unica, en especial Valparaiso que tiene una atmosfera muy clasica y bohemia.


----------



## claudio2006 (May 19, 2006)

Muy buenas fotos Claudia y se agradece la opinión que tuviste de tu visita a esas ciudades..

Claudia, la próxima vez que vengas a Chile, trata de venir al sur....es otro país..por sus paisajes naturales y su estilo de construcción...lamentablemente todos los turistas que vienen a Chile..piensan que Santiago o la zona central nos representa...es solo una parte, la central

Ahora si es así, solo habla conmigo y puedo ser tu guiá :lol: 

saludos


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Muy bontias las fotos y los lugares, me gustó que puedas haber ido a varios sitios y que les hayas tomado fotos, espero algún día conocer chile, y lo haré. Gracias por las fotos


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Lindo el paseo, las tomas están justo al gusto del peruano, nivel de calle y enfocando a la gente en su diario quehacer.

saludos.


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

Hermoso recorrido al vecino sureño.
Viña muy acogedor...pero hay algo de Valparaiso que me llama.
y Santiago... es Santiago, aunque justo fuiste cuando los problemas del Transantiago estan latentes aun.
= Bonitas fotos


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

Me quedo con Viña


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que buen paseo...Grax claudia estan bonitas.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Ok gracias a todos por sus comentarios


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Excelente thread, las fotos de Santiago te salieron un poco moviditas pero los angulos estan buenisimos, al igual que las de Viña y Valpo .


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

claudio2006 said:


> Muy buenas fotos Claudia y se agradece la opinión que tuviste de tu visita a esas ciudades..
> 
> Claudia, la próxima vez que vengas a Chile, *trata de venir al sur....es otro país*..por sus paisajes naturales y su estilo de construcción...lamentablemente todos los turistas que vienen a Chile..piensan que Santiago o la zona central nos representa...es solo una parte, la central
> 
> ...


En el Peru tambien pasa lo mismo. Muy pronto tendremos la Republica de Arequipa... JaJaJa (es una bromita no mas)
Claudio, que bueno verte por aqui 
Se ve que la pasaste chevere Claudia.


----------



## fer128 (Dec 5, 2005)

Que lindo thread y que bueno que lo pasaste bien por aquí. La verdad es que nuestros paises tienen muchos lugares que merecen ser visitados.


----------



## claudio2006 (May 19, 2006)

CessTenn said:


> En el Peru tambien pasa lo mismo. Muy pronto tendremos la Republica de Arequipa... JaJaJa (es una bromita no mas)
> Claudio, que bueno verte por aqui
> Se ve que la pasaste chevere Claudia.


Hola CessTenn, y gracias por tu bienvenida, en realidad siempre visito el foro peruano y me alegra ver lo orgullosos que son de sus construcciones sobre todo antiguas, ya que ustedes tienen un riquísimo pasado histórico pre y pos hispánico y eso se vé en casi todas las ciudades peruanas

Gracias nuevamente y sobre todo por darme la oportunidad de reivindicarme, al parecer somos regionalistas :lol:


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

:banana: Buenisisismas fotos Claudita!!!! :banana: Ya era hora que las pongas  algunas tan un poco movidas pero las demas estan rebravisisisisisisisisisisisimas :banana:


----------



## juan_conce (May 28, 2006)

oye muy buenas fotos...te pasaste gracias por mostrarlas..y como dice claudio...tienes que conocer el sur de Chile....es otro pais....muchos paisajes....lagos..bosques...muchas construcciones unicas en el pais...si vas para Pucon por ejemplo...uyyy....ohh Valdivia....son espectaculares....asi que te invitamos que conoscas el sur de chile..y te vas a sorprender...jeje...
saludos!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Concuerdo con Clau, Viña es a mi parecer la ciudad ideal, se ve muy cosmopolita y avanzada, ademas tiene una arqitectura un tanto estrambotica pero con mucha personalidad...




















Excelent thread


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

juan_conce said:


> oye muy buenas fotos...te pasaste gracias por mostrarlas..y como dice claudio...tienes que conocer el sur de Chile....es otro pais....muchos paisajes....lagos..bosques...muchas construcciones unicas en el pais...si vas para Pucon por ejemplo...uyyy....ohh Valdivia....son espectaculares....asi que te invitamos que conoscas el sur de chile..y te vas a sorprender...jeje...
> saludos!


Sip jaja lo mismo me han dicho halla muchas personas de q el sur es otro mundo como x ejm: hacer el cruce de los lagos. Weno yo creo q para el proximo año ya estaré dandome una vuelta por el sur de Chile y traer mas fotos :cheers: .


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

No puedo creer que hayas ido a Santiago y no hayas conocido a Javier.. que mal ah.. que mallllllllllll!!!!

Chèvere el thread amiga y que bueno que la pasaste bien.....


----------



## Leonx (Dec 29, 2006)

*!!!!!*

ya está todo dicho...!!

geniales tus fotos y qué haya sido grato tu paso por Chile:banana:


----------

